# my T's



## † [sandi] † (Jun 8, 2006)

Avicularia metallica






Aphonopelma seemanni






Acanthoscurria geniculata






Brachypelma albopilosum






Brachypelma boehmei











Brachypelma emilia






Brachypelma smithi






Brachypelma vagans






Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (male)






Ephebopus rufescens






Grammostola rosea






Nhandu coloratovillosum






Pamphobeteus ''platyomma''






Psalmopoeus cambridgei






Psalmopoeus irminia






Psalmopoeus pulcher






Theraphosa blondi


----------



## Gigas (Jun 8, 2006)

I like your P.pulcher and A.genic, nice T's


----------



## Becca (Jun 8, 2006)

Fantastic pics! I especially love the P.pulcher


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jun 8, 2006)

thanks!   

she is a beauty (P. pulcher) but very defensive...very shy but when cornerd she bites immediately...
it has molted a week ago so i must take a new pictures soon


----------



## regalis (Jun 8, 2006)

Yes..realy very beautiful spiders.i was at his house..and of course seen spiders in alive..this was realy awesome..real beauties..


----------



## Ewok (Jun 8, 2006)

Great pics! The  Brachypelma boehmei is really nice.


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jun 8, 2006)

she is really a beauty
some more pictures of her


----------



## Keith Richard (Jun 8, 2006)

Great pictures. B. emilia was next on my list but having seen your B. boehmei, I'm not so sure anymore.


----------



## tmanjim (Jun 8, 2006)

very nice boehemi. my curly hair never comes out of her hide unless i help her a little.


----------



## syndicate (Jun 8, 2006)

great pics!ill add i love your boehmei to!!what a beauty


----------



## 8legs2shave (Jun 9, 2006)

Wow they are all so pretty. :worship:


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Jun 9, 2006)

They are amazing!! You have a great collection!!


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jun 9, 2006)

some new pictures

P. pulcehr






C. cyneopubescens (matured male)






T. blondi


----------



## Austin S. (Jun 10, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL! JUST BEAUTIFUL! Congrat's on a great collection! I'm impressed! The boehmei is DEF next on the list!!! :razz: Great job!!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jun 10, 2006)

thaks   

and that is my new girl...
Avicularia aurantiaca


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jun 13, 2006)

a new spider...   

it just came with post so it's dirty...

P. cancerides


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jun 13, 2006)

that would be the most blue i've ever seen on a p cancerides. is that normal for males??


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jun 13, 2006)

thats some more pictures of that T

















if its normal? i don't know...there are very little information of this spider on the net...


----------



## Big and Hairy (Jun 13, 2006)

Very nice collection!  The A. Genic and B. Emilia are especially nice.  How big is your T. Blondi?


----------



## Ewok (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow, that is a P. cancerides! I haven't seen one with that great of color before!


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jun 14, 2006)

T. blondi is big around 9''....

a got to get female P. cancerides soon...


----------



## BigBryan (Jun 14, 2006)

those pictures really make me look forward to getting my 2 p.cancerides   i hope mine get that kind of color


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jun 14, 2006)

there are very few infos about this spider on the net so....can anybody tell me how big get's the female of this species?...


----------



## BigBryan (Jun 14, 2006)

i believe i read they can get up to 7" or 8"


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jun 14, 2006)

my male is almost 7,5''....little more than 18cm


----------



## BigBryan (Jun 14, 2006)

i hear they are monsters   im getting 2 2" ones at the arachnoexpo are they fast growers?


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jun 14, 2006)

i don't know i got him yesterday


----------



## Easyout58 (Jun 14, 2006)

Sandi, you have some beauties! Very nice collection (so far...)


----------



## Big and Hairy (Jun 14, 2006)

I don't think the P. Cancerides are very growers when compared to L. Parahybana and A. Genic.  I have a female that is over 5" and it has been nearly 10 months since she last molted.  I think she is finally entering pre-molt now however.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 15, 2006)

Damn, do you have a special room for all your Tarantula's? They must take up alot of space.


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jun 15, 2006)

no i have them in my bedroom...and they really take a lot of space...but i just love them  so there is no problem...except my mom sometimes


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jun 15, 2006)

some more pictures

T. blondi
















P. cancerides











N. colarotvillosum











B. boehmei


----------



## crawldad (Jun 15, 2006)

*Excellent collection!*

:clap: :worship: :clap: :worship:   
Your setups are wonderful.  The P. pulcehr is one that I have been very interested in adding to my collection.  What is it's personality?


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jun 16, 2006)

she is the shyest of all my psalmopoeus species...and very defensive...if she is cornerd še strikes emidiately several times...but she is my favorite psalmpoeus and i do not regret to have her...


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jun 28, 2006)

some new pictures

A. metallica 











B. albopilosum






B. boehmei











A. seemanni






A. geniculata






P. cambridgei






E. rufescens
















G. rosea


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jun 29, 2006)

a new member of my collection
Pamphobeteus nigricolor


----------



## regalis (Jul 14, 2006)

Beautiful specie.Abdomen is great :clap:


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jul 24, 2006)

some new pictures...

A. metallica






P. platyomma (before molt)





(and after molt)






P. cambridgei
















P. irminia











P. pulcher


























C. cyneopubescens (matured male)











P. cancerides (matured male)






T. blondi






B. boehmei






B. vagans






and new spiders:

P. rufilata





















P. regalis


----------



## borut21 (Aug 18, 2006)

Opa. Tuki te pa hvalijo na veliko 
Fantastic pics!!!


----------



## † [sandi] † (Aug 18, 2006)

some new pictures....

Ephebopus rufescens






Psalmopoeus pulcher











Phormictopus cancerides (female)






Phormictopus cancerides (male)






Psalmopoeus cambridgei (eyes :evil: )











Brachypelma emilia











Brachypelma boehmei
















Acanthoscurria geniculata
















Pamphobeteus platyomma
















Brachypelma albopilosum






Avicularia spec. Amazonia






Aphonopelma seemanni






Brachypelma vagans






Cyriopagopus sp. blue






Nhandu coloratovillosum


----------

